# Who can teach cockatiels to talk Guys or gals?



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I read somewhere that parrots are more likely to learn to speak words from women rather than men. Do you think it's true? I'm a guy & can't get my birds to mimic me. Dexter I think is to old & set in his ways to start mimicking, but I'd like to teach Benny while he's young. Doesn't look like it will happen.

My parrotlet mimics the tiels & whistles, but no words. 

So those of you that have talkers (of any species) are you men or women (or boys/girls)


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a woman. My birds do not talk.

I cannot whistle, but my brother can. He has talked my male tiel to whistle.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

from a scientific approach, this may be true in some cases. women voice tend to be higher, man voice lower. parrot imitates low sounds hard or not at all, so they will try to imitate higher sound more likely.
some men have higher voice and some women have lower voice, it cannot always apply. but i think this may be one factor.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Perhaps it's my Boston Accent. That and a very deep voice.
so I need to inhale some helium before trying to teach them words.


----------



## mutt (Jan 20, 2015)

possibly. perhaps try to teach them to whistle first. make your voice higher a bit after you manage that, i will be surprised if they will learn like that!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm female and I have several talking birds. Most of my birds mimic sounds and what not (like the beep beep of the microwave and the phone when I call someone), but Archie, my GCC, Foster (Tiel) and Redshift (Tiel) all talk. Foster talks from his former home, but Archie and Redshift have been with me since they were chicks.


----------



## steveshanks (Aug 10, 2014)

I've tried a high voice, whistling and all sorts but all he can do is say his name (Poppy) and even that is unrecognisable unless you know, now the budgie can imitate Poppy to a tea, does his chuckle, singing and can shout his name LOL......Steve


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I think if they are going to talk, they will do it whoever teaches them. Kiki learned a new phrase every week for about 2 months then was "full". He stopped singing and whistling and talked instead. Peppy shows no sign even though we use the same method, both male and female voices.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I am female and Phoenix mimics my voice. He can say "hey birdie" (he says this probably 200 times a day), "good boy", and "what ya doing?" Of course, it's not very clear, and sounds like gibberish to everyone else :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a male and none of my birds talk. I'm not surprised because I barely talk to them. I feel like it would be so awkward if someone caught me talking to them.


----------

